# 1940 Henderson



## bikewhorder (Jan 14, 2017)

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/bik/5929275445.html


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 14, 2017)

Straight down tube would make it a '39 I think.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2017)

Is there a tank to fit these frames?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 15, 2017)

The "equipped" version had one.It may have been the only version that year.....

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b03.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Cool Bike. Ad says he has the wheels and tires; for $500 in CA it would be "Sold" by now....
1939 1st year DX; Henderson


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

DX, right?


----------



## Dave K (Jan 15, 2017)

Yup DX


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Yup DX



Oh right, I knew that I just forgot.


----------

